# Kobe's signature....



## blackmamba24 (May 13, 2006)

Now that we know that kobe is one of history's greatest.... i just sit and wonder... every player was known for a signature move.... from jordan, to magic, maravich, drexler, and the list goes on... but wats kobe's signature dunk or move????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

His signature dunk is his drive against the baseline and going up and under the rim for the jam...he's already done it many times this season, as well as the last few seasons.

His signature shot is his fadeaway, turnaround jumper.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

his mamba like elbow :worthy:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

dannyM said:


> his mamba like elbow :worthy:


:lol:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Turnaround baseline jumper.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He also likes to face up around sixteen and jab step a few times. If the defender commits, cya. If not, he pops a jumper right in his face.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

His signature move is the baseline reverse 1 hand dunk.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

his triple-pump-fadeaway-from-thirty-with-two-hands-in-his-face-to-beat-the-shot-clock move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vy_wgYJwdW0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vy_wgYJwdW0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

:yay:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://allauthentic.com/images/fakekobeball.jpg">


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> his mamba like elbow :worthy:


:rofl2:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> <img src="http://allauthentic.com/images/fakekobeball.jpg">


too bad infusion ball sucks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

dannyM said:


> his mamba like elbow :worthy:


sad but true...


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

KillWill said:


> his triple-pump-fadeaway-from-thirty-with-two-hands-in-his-face-to-beat-the-shot-clock move.


thats it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe's signature...

all over the leagues face!:biggrin: 

<value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CCVP6N7ngc"></param><msprm name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><object enableJSURL="false" enableHREF="false" saveEmbedTags="true" allowScriptAccess="never" allownetworking="internal" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CCVP6N7ngc" height="350" width="425">
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CCVP6N7ngc" />
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great video. Kobe's awesome.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> sad but true...


na not really... why didn't Pau get suspended for his elbow on Kobe, when that **** was exactly the same as his.


----------

